# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καταγραφικό - Σύνδεση

## jeck

γειας σας.θελω να συνδεσω ενα καταγραφικο στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν εχει σταθερη γραμη τηλεφωνου.μπορει να γινει με ασυρματο ιντερνετ? και τι θα χρειαστη .

----------


## leosedf

Να πας σε μια εταιρία κινητής και να σου δώσει ασύρματο router με συμβόλαιο μέσω τηλεφώνου (μέσω κινητής).

----------


## SV1JRT

ή να βάλει σταθερό τηλέφωνο + internet. Ποιό φθηνά θα σου βγει.

.

----------


## vasilllis

πιστευω με κινητη τηλεφωνια να σερνεται και να μην βλεπει τιποτα.
Το ασυρματο που λεει?δεν μπορει να συνδεσει ενα ρουτερ και να συνδεθει στο ασυρματο δικτυο?

----------


## leosedf

Και η κινητή ασύρματη είναι.
Δεν δίνει παραπάνω στοιχεία για το τι και που. Αν είναι στη Σαχάρα?

----------


## leutpana

Στικάκι 3g αλλά να το υποστηρίζει το καταγραφικό πχ dahua.

----------


## jeck

ευχαριστω.λοιπον βρισκομαι 10 χιλ. μακρεια απο σταθερη γραμμη σε αγροτικη περιοχη αλλα εχω ληψη σε κινητη τηλεφωνεια τελος το καταγραφικο ειναι ενα avtech 16 κανα λειων.

----------


## tsatasos

Αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με το σημείο όπου υπάρχει σταθερή γραμμή internet, πάρε ένα σετάκι Nanobeam NBE-M5-400.

Εύκολη εγκατάσταση με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## stam1982

δε συμφερει η  συνδεση με 3 g.Εχει υψηλο κοστος.

----------

